# Nosferatu mini-diorama



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

Created this Nosferatu mini-dio for a client in Germany. The Nosferatu figure (resin) is about 4" inches tall. Coffin is even made of weathered wood, detailed down to the rivets in the metal band on it's lid.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job
i really like the wall and steps


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice rendition of a favorite subject! Very creepy.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Nicely done...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very nice ! 
hb


----------

